# France in October



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

hello, 
Can anybody give me some advice on camping in france in october, we are going to book the boat from Wed 12th to Sat 22nd october, this will be our first trip as we have just purchased a autotrail chieftain around a month ago.
Tips on where to go & what campsites will be open.

many thanks 

stuart


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

stuart32 said:


> Tips on where to go & what campsites will be open.


Hi Stuart,

"where to go" that's rather difficult to answer. France is BIG, and you only have 10 days. I also don't know where you will arrive in France. However some general hints: All the west coast can be rather wet and windy in October, so if you don't like that you should turn more towards the inland. Should you arrive in Calais then you might consider going to Normandy, or to Champagne (landscape-wise not exactly my favourite), or through Champagne towards Burgundy. All three options have the advantage of avoiding Paris.

Regarding sites you should not worry. Most camp sites in France are open until end of October. And there are still the Aires de Service, of which most of them are open all year.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard, we will be arriving in Cherbourg. 
We are going for 10 days for our first trip & then longer next year around may hopefully.

thanks 

stuart


----------

